# CM 690 II White Edition



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello there,

I've recently been upgrading my RIG however there are a few points I'd like to see if anyone can help with.

See image below:










Question 1:

Are there any fans out there that would fill up that empty spot underneath the front stock fan or two sets of smaller sized fans that would also fill up that space.

Question 2:

Which fans? 

I currently have 3 working Corsair SP120 from my H100i that I've replaced would these be a suitable case fan?

Or not I was leaning more towards this fan as a replacement: Corsair AF140 LED White Quiet Edition High Airflow 140mm Fan
Corsair AF140 LED White Quiet Edition High Airflow.. | Ebuyer.com

I would be replacing the Exhaust stock fan and perhaps the front fan. 

I've removed the bottom half of the HDD rack as I only use two drives and I've also replaced the standard side window (which didn't have a window nor fans) with the original 690 side panel which has a mounting for a fan (which I believe is 140mm as well)). 

The inside of my rig looks similar to the following:









Is it worth having dual-intake fans on the bottom of the case? :dance:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with doing any fan work on the front of the case.

I believe it may take 2 x 120mm fans if you want to do that, but I am not 100% sure. Measuring would be the best way to tell.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What do the specs/user manual say on that white case, that's where I'd look for that info.

BTW....clean look on that rig, nicely done!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking at the hole-placings in your 1st pic, I reckon the front can take either 1x120mm fan or 2x80mm fans - But (there's always a but :lol, as MC above mentions it's not really worth changing the front fan.

As for t'other fans, it depends on where you situate your case, the more fans sucking air in, the more dust/dirt/small children gets sucked in too. I'm guessing the rear fan in pic 1 is 120mm, along with possibly 1-2 exhaust fans in the top? That should prove adequate exhaust for most situations.

Side-fans can be either a help or hindrance, some PCs run cooler with, some are cooler without - Side-drafts can disrupt the smooth airflow from front to back. This applies whether they're in or out-facing. Also, the area where the hole faces (and air moving, if a fan is fitted) can affect the air-flow through the case.

As for bottom-fans, it depends on where the case will be situated. as above if it's on a dusty surface, then dust will get sucked in. Even if filters are fitted they soon start getting clogged, forcing the fan(s) to spin faster and noisier.

Try running the PC normally for a few days whilst monitoring the temps, then work from there, depending on what's getting the hottest, usually CPU and/or GPU.


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Looking at the hole-placings in your 1st pic, I reckon the front can take either 1x120mm fan or 2x80mm fans - But (there's always a but :lol, as MC above mentions it's not really worth changing the front fan.
> 
> As for t'other fans, it depends on where you situate your case, the more fans sucking air in, the more dust/dirt/small children gets sucked in too. I'm guessing the rear fan in pic 1 is 120mm, along with possibly 1-2 exhaust fans in the top? That should prove adequate exhaust for most situations.
> 
> ...



Firstly, thank you all for your replies.

Neither of those above pictures are mine - I just used them as an example (Though the second one does look similar to mine).

-I'll take a quick look in the manual tomorrow evening after work, I think x2 80MM would fit in there. Its important because I plan on Crossfiring the system hence I removed the bottom HDD rack for better airflow.

The H100i I have is setup as Pull/Push using Noctua F12 fans.

"it depends on where you situate your case" - I have an L-shaped large desk
where it sits closer to the corner.

I'm thinking of installing the L-shaped bracket which I can attach to the HDD rack in order to boost airflow from the front intake.

The case comes with no side-window as its just a plain sheet and with the second GPU I think having it as an intake would be beneficial. 

I'm also considering just sticking a H60 on the second GPU if the temps get too high however I think I'd be okay with adding in 4 extra fans (Two intakes in the bottom/1 side panel / 1 HDD rack. Thoughts? :dance:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Smaller fans (i.e. 80mm) are noisy.
1x120mm in front (blowing in) and 1x120mm in the rear (blowing out)are commonly sufficient. Too many fans can be as bad as too few.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The CoolerMaster site shows the internal layout and describes the placement of fans:
Cooler Master: CM 690 II Plus (Asia only)
The rear fan appears to be a 120mm only, but up to 5 140mm can be installed.


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Erm, That's the PLUS case. Not the advanced case, I am using the stock advanced side panel which is different as there are no fan mounts on the standard Advanced case on the side panel.

The 140mms would be the exhaust, top, front in the Advanced version.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

My mistake, ignore my previous post.


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

"I wouldn't bother with doing any fan work on the front of the case."

@MasterChief:

Would it not be worth modding the upper-front part of the case to house an intake fan? I'm only using a single optical drive so there is room for one.

I just ordered a couple of fans from Corsair's AF series to put in the bottom of the case so I was wondering 

I'm also considering mounting a PCI Fan for the GPU or mounting a fan on the back of HDD cage.

Thoughts? opcorn:


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Advanced edition.


----------

